# bbq sauce and dry rub



## monoxide (Feb 2, 2012)

this was my first time making either so i fallowed some recipes but changed a few things. i am testing the rub now. i used stevecylka's dry rub recipe but changed a few things like added garlic powder and took away mustard mostly because i didnt have any. i am testing it on baked chicken now. will add more qview of it later. the sauce is to thin still since i ran out of ketchup i will add more sat at the bbq at my moms but maybe it will thickin up by then never know. here is the recipe i fallowed as a guide line but also added more minced garlic and a little more garlic powder along with what ketchup i had at my house and some sweet soy sauce.

Barbecue Sauce:

2 cups apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoons crushed red pepper

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1/2 tablespoon kosher salt

1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper

Let it mellow for a few days.

now for the q-view














i will report back with more pics and how it tasted. i hope it came out good. if this is the wrong section feel free to move it.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good to me.  That's one problem with the internet -- information overload.  There are so many great recipes out there it"s tough to know which one's the best.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks for the info it looks great .did you cocked it or just mix it?


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 3, 2012)

So how much ketchup did you add and how much did the recipe call for ? 2 cups is a lot of vinegar unless you want to make one of those thin Carolina style sauces.


----------



## monoxide (Mar 3, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> So how much ketchup did you add and how much did the recipe call for ? 2 cups is a lot of vinegar unless you want to make one of those thin Carolina style sauces.




thats what it was supposed to be and then when i tried it i didnt like it so i added a bunch of ketchup and my aunt told me to simmer it so it would cook down.


----------

